# Upgrading From Your Thunderbolt Checkout This Verizon Deal



## brownat (Aug 10, 2011)

https://share.livingsocial.com/deals/178420?ref=conf-jp&rpi=37457068

$50 for $25 from Verizon. Can be used on any device or accessory at a Verizon store. I bought two and wanted to share. One for my nexus and another for the dock!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Limit one per person.
Also, if I'm not mistaken, that's a referral link which I'm sure breaks the rules. Not a good start here, mate.


----------



## brownat (Aug 10, 2011)

You can use it for separate purchases. Sorry I didn't realize that I will take it down


----------



## brownat (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry mods if this post doesnt belong here, just trying to share a good deal. Droid life and AP posted it this weekend


----------

